# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

*[GAMINGUNION]Modern Warfare 3 Is Set For Reveal In April*

*www.gamingunion.net/newsimg/modern-warfare-3-cant-possibly-live-up-to-activisions-hype.jpg

*www.gamingunion.net/newsimg/rumour-has-it-that-modern-warfare-3-is-set-for-reveal-in-april.jpg



> Infinity Ward and Activision's popular Call of Duty franchise may be back sooner than we think. UK magazine PSM3 have uttered whispers that Modern Warfare 3 may be revealed in April, complete with the debut gameplay footage.



*Source*


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow MODERN WARFARE 3!

Call Of Duty series is my favourite military fps game. 

So much looking forward for this! If the news is true


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Wow MODERN WARFARE 3!
> 
> Call Of Duty series is my favourite military fps game.
> 
> So much looking forward for this! If the news is true



its true IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

I would really like to see how the story goes in this game with Cpt Price.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!Modern Warfare 2 Sequel!!!!!!Sweet!!!


I hope story goe on well for Roach and Cpt' Price.


Looking forward.....I really loved Modern Warfare 2.

Hope this does'nt dissappoint.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, we'll see. Not expecting much from this genre anymore.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Well I didn't liked Black Ops much but I loved Mordern Warfare 1 & 2. But well with lead developer gone only god knows what is going to happen to this series.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!Modern Warfare 2 Sequel!!!!!!Sweet!!!
> 
> 
> I hope story goe on well for Roach and Cpt' Price.
> ...



Roach is dead!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Roach is dead!



I am confused...then who is the partner of Cpt. Price in the end of Modern Warfare 2?? Or is there is a twist in Black- Ops?


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well I didn't liked Black Ops much but I loved Mordern Warfare 1 & 2. But well with lead developer gone only god knows what is going to happen to this series.



What happened to Infinity Wards?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I am confused...then who is the partner of Cpt. Price in the end of Modern Warfare 2?? Or is there is a twist in Black- Ops?



Soap was Price's partner... the story will continue from there... see my original post source...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Soap was Price's partner... the story will continue from there... see my original post source...




Soap,Soap yeah. forgot his name 

Ghost dies right in the radio retrival mission? Pretty bad burning.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I am confused...then who is the partner of Cpt. Price in the end of Modern Warfare 2?? Or is there is a twist in Black- Ops?



Roach died in the mission Loose ends in MW2

The partner of Cpt. Price was Soap Mctavish!

Black Ops was altogether a different story!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

himangshu said:
			
		

> What happened to Infinity Wards?


Activision fired many of them. Director is now with EA. Will post more info after digging up internet.


----------



## sparx (Mar 31, 2011)

MW3 Yeaaahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Roach died in the mission Loose ends in MW2
> 
> The partner of Cpt. Price was Soap Mctavish!
> 
> Black Ops was altogether a different story!




Got it. 

I played this game in a great hurry so names are seeming confusing.
Great game. Great Graphics. Awesome Storyline.
Liked it overall.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

This is going to be a killer as far single player experience goes. Expect this to break some world records.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> This is going to be a killer as far single player experience goes. Expect this to break some world records.





The Hype will probably be more than Crysis 2 and hope it doesnot gets leaked before launch.

Hope, a 'Cliffhanger" type mission is present


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ I don't think so specially after going director of infinity ward to EA.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> ^^ I don't think so specially after going director of infinity ward to EA.




Really sad news. I just hope this game doent lose its classiness and awesomeness(


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Really sad news. I just hope this game doent lose its classiness and awesomeness(



Me too!

Hope Cpt. Price and Sgt. Foley kick some ass in this game. 
Don't want them to die!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Well actually I was a fan of infinity ward. They made some great games and the best part was that all were gems in gameplay and very well optimized to run on mid range PCs but Triyach studio made Black ops which was also a good game no doubt about it but it was not optimized at all it is for high end PCs on mid range PCs it runs slow. Infinity ward were very good at optimization of game and their fall really broke my heart.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

its better be good. they are releasing COD in such quick succession, it may backfire also. but frankly, looking forward to it as well as MOH2. (i like MOH more than any of the COD games).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2011)

As much as I hate to see a CoD game every year, I still liked all the games. But.. I'm not sure that I will be seeing something new.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> its better be good. they are releasing COD in such quick succession, it may backfire also. but frankly, looking forward to it as well as MOH2. (i like MOH more than any of the COD games).



I think COD's gameplay is much better than MOH!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Well everyone has his choice. I will give similar points to MOH & COD in terms of gameplay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel the Call of Duty story will be given a 'fitting' ending with this game. 

Then it will become very dramatic if Cpt. Price dies.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Cpt Price is present in COD series not just from MW but from COD1. I hate to see him die.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

himangshu said:


> I think COD's gameplay is much better than MOH!



huh!?..all military shooters are same interms of gameplay lol!

PS - I better stay away from this thread!


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had enough.

yea, this game will bring lots and lots of $$$$ for Activision.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

waiting for this ... finger crossed


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

Some interesting reads here-
IGN: Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

I CBA for any another CoD.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope this games runs well on my config...coz Black ops was stuttering and lagging a lot....couldn't play it properly...very cpu intensive...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I hope this games runs well on my config...coz Black ops was stuttering and lagging a lot....couldn't play it properly...very cpu intensive...



you might wanna upgrade to a quad core mate... dual cores won't do much good anymore...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> I hope this games runs well on my config...coz Black ops was stuttering and lagging a lot....couldn't play it properly...very cpu intensive...


Same here. I also have PC similar to yours but my RAM is 2gb and video card is Sapphire Radeon 5770.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 1, 2011)

Will MW3 run on my PC?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Run??? Yes it will but I think not on full glory.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> Will MW3 run on my PC?


Himangshu, I'd like to reccomend a software to improve gaming performance. Really helps in many Pc's.

Game booster 2

link-
Game Booster 2.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Actually it just suspends the processes from the PC thus freeing up more RAM. So mostly it helps just to free up more RAM and nothing else but yes it does improves game performance on many but just by 2 or 3 fps.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just want a nice story.I don't give a damn about the graphics.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2011)

I just wish this games comes in a pack of around 1.5k or I'll have to give it a miss  just like those spidy titles like Shattered Dimensions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> ^^ Actually it just suspends the
> processes from the PC thus freeing up
> more RAM. So mostly it helps just to
> free up more RAM and nothing else
> ...



Well, I reccomended this s/w to soumo27 where he had faced lag on fifa 11

After using he said it greatly improved peformance so I thought this user will also get good performance.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Many users don't give a **** about processes running in background and play the game so it will improve performance for those users because it will suspend many processes and free a large chunk of RAM and CPU usage but for a user who keeps an eye out for whats going on in his PC this is pretty useless. For me it just suspends 2 or 4 processes so don't increase the performance for me but If it would suspend many processes then it will definitely increase the performance of the game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

For me around 30 mb is suspended. So get boost of 2 fp


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, I reccomended this s/w to soumo27 where he had faced lag on fifa 11
> 
> After using he said it greatly improved peformance so I thought this user will also get good performance.



Dude, all these game enhancers and similar softwares do only one thing...stop processes which actually need to run for the OS to work...really of little use when it comes to today's PCs...you might only see an improvement in P4 proccies+512MB DDR1 RAM etc type of systems...

when i used game booster, it gave me BSODs...



thetechfreak said:


> For me around 30 mb is suspended. So get boost of 2 fp



2fps...that's your boost??? LOL


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> For me around 30 mb is suspended. So get boost of 2 fp


Just overclock your graphics card and you will get boost much more than this 2 fps.



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> Dude, all these game enhancers and similar softwares do only one thing...stop processes which actually need to run for the OS to work...really of little use when it comes to today's PCs...you might only see an improvement in P4 proccies+512MB DDR1 RAM etc type of systems...


Agreed. It actually stops some of the important services of windows and causes trouble. I also had a similar experience with this got BSOD many time so stopped using it. Now I overclock video card while playing a game not otherwise.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

I have never got any crash upto now.

They dont really help much in every pc but in bloated systems help a lot


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> They dont really help much in every pc but in bloated systems help a lot


Thats what I said earlier. It will only help those guys who don't care what's going on in their PC but not me.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thats what I said earlier. It will only help those guys who don't care what's going on in their PC but not me.



And me.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Same here. I also have PC similar to yours but my RAM is 2gb and video card is Sapphire Radeon 5770.



How did Black ops run on your config...and btw whats your config??? Also my RAM even if its 3gb it runs at 667Mhz ...outdated:roll:


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> How did Black ops run on your config...and btw whats your config??? Also my RAM even if its 3gb it runs at 667Mhz ...outdated:roll:



Black Ops didn't lag or stutter in my system.

My RAM is also 3GB but runs on 800Mhz


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> How did Black ops run on your config...and btw whats your config??? Also my RAM even if its 3gb it runs at 667Mhz ...outdated


Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo 4400
Mobo - Intel DG965RY
RAM - 2GB DDR2 667MHz
Graphics card - Sapphire Radeon 5770
Monitor - Viewsonic VA1912w (1440*900 Max resolution)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

@gameranand

Your graphics card is reason to smooth running.

core 2 duo 4400?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @gameranand
> 
> Your graphics card is reason to smooth running.
> 
> core 2 duo 4400?



Yes. E4400.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Your graphics card is reason to smooth running.


Yeah I know. Whenever I get the news about a CPU intensive game I cry many times at that instant. 



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> core 2 duo 4400?


Yup E4400 2.0GHz.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I know. Whenever I get the news about a CPU intensive game I cry many times at that instant.


Same here bro...


----------



## 1993gregory (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I would really like to see how the story goes in this game with Cpt Price.



there are rumours that this will be a prequel to modern warfare 1.
And the story will be based on 'Ghost'.

They are rumours and no conformation yet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

1993gregory said:
			
		

> there are rumours that this will be a prequel to modern warfare 1.
> And the story will be based on 'Ghost'.


Damn. Cpt Price is my favorite character in whole COD series I really like his face with that mustache.

LOL the war is on
*Call of Duty Creators Accuse Activision of Fraud*


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

1993Gregory said:
			
		

> there are rumours that this will be a prequel to modern warfare 1.


 I don't think it will be very good. I personally don't like idea of a "prequel"


			
				gameranand said:
			
		

> Damn. Cpt Price is my favorite character in whole COD series I really like his face with that mustache.


 I loved his entry in Modern Warfare 2. We burst a wall and suddenly he grabs us by our neck adn almost kills us but bam! he then recognises us.

Loved this entry. Was taken by shock.


----------



## sparx (Apr 11, 2011)

I just can't bear Aliens, so

COD series,
Battlefield Badcompany are the only most likeable fps games for me

Now COD Modern Warfare 3 releasing , thats awesome news for me.


----------



## Xelx21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Iam waiting for this. Hope it is as good as MW2


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

Xelx21 said:
			
		

> Iam waiting for this. Hope it is as good as MW2


 Many people are waiting. Its slowly but surely getting some hype.


But I doubt it will be as awesome as Modern Warfare 2. The move to Treyach Studios by Activision wasnt very smart.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Xelx21 said:
			
		

> Iam waiting for this. Hope it is as good as MW2


Guess what I am getting the feeling that this game would be nowhere near MW2. When Developers change there is a large shift in game aspects and the way the game will be build.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

News From Gamespot.

Call of Duty Updates From Activision


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

April is over when will it released???


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> April is over when will it released???


Its TBA. So donno when it will be released.


----------



## iTaher (May 14, 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Details Leaked

Kotaku got their hands on truck load of info about MW3 from artworks to campaign story along with game modes, maps list, characters details etc.

Warning : certain links in above post contains complete campaign story and can ruin your game experience, proceed with caution !!!  


minor spoiler:


Spoiler



campaign contains a mission set in Dharmasala, India


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Huh. Nice but those screenshots didn't impressed me. BF3 looks better and also Cpt Price is not here so....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2011)

The official Teaser trailers are out:

[youtube]GG_JegQ2GhQ[/youtube]

[youtube]C_7_dYWMsL0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2011)

And... the hype begins. :\ Activision has some orsum marketing luck.

But can't wait to see how BF3 kicks ass, NOT in sales, 'course, but in quality and quantity.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> And... the hype begins. :\ Activision has some orsum marketing luck.
> 
> But can't wait to see how BF3 kicks ass, NOT in sales, 'course, but in quality and quantity.


Well not for me. 

I think this time BF3 can surpass MW3 in sales department also. At least I hope so specially after the incident of Infinity Ward.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 coming Nov. 8 - Report*
Infinity Ward, Sledgehammer Games and Raven Software-developed game will reportedly feature battles in Manhattan and Dubai.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Huh. Nice but those screenshots didn't impressed me. BF3 looks better and also Cpt Price is not here so....



Do you mean in-game screenshots or the conceptart work?
They're using the same old mw2's engine, so dont expect ay BF3 type visuals here


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2011)

Never compare Call of crap with BF graphics, ever!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Never compare Call of crap with BF graphics, ever!



Thats exactly what I was telling to gameranand


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Do you mean in-game screenshots or the conceptart work?
> They're using the same old mw2's engine, so dont expect ay BF3 type visuals here


I was actually expecting something like that but the lack of that disappointed me. 


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what I was telling to gameranand


Got it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 17, 2011)

As IW said, "New engine is counter productive." My arse.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> As IW said, "New engine is counter productive." My arse.


haha.....LOL...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I was actually expecting something like that but the lack of that disappointed me.
> 
> Got it.



Its call of duty, and majority of the fans *IMO* are kids, and tell me do the kids bother wether or not the graphics look good?


----------



## prathameshra (May 17, 2011)

*Call of duty modern warfare 3 date is leak*

CALL OF DUTY MODERN WARFARE 3 DATE IS LEAK:-
MW3 RELEASE IN 8 NOVEMBER 2011


Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 plot details leaked. Locations, characters and multiplayer maps revealed:-


Kotaku has dropped a payload of leaked Call of Duty: Modern Warfare details covering everything from the locations and characters of the single player campaign to the precise number of maps in the multiplayer mode. Find out more about the characters you’ll be playing as, the new vehicles you’ll be driving and the new locations you’ll be blowing up in the huge info blowout below. Spoilers ahead.

The single player campaign will be set across 15 missions. It will pick up where Modern Warfare 2 left off with the invasion of Manhattan by Russian forces. As with previous Modern Warfare titels the campaign will skip between many different locations across the world, and have you playing as a number of different characters, not all of whom will survive.

Locations include Manhattan, the catacombs of Paris, India and Dubai. YOu’ll be playing as a Russian Federal Protective Services agent, an SAS Operative and a tank gunner. We can also look forward to the return of the AC-130 gunship from previous Modern Warfare titles. Kotaku have released VERY spoilery details of the single player campaign here.

The multiplayer mode will contain 20 maps, though it’s not certain at the moment how many of these will be in the game on launch, and how many will be released as map packs after launch. The excellent co-op Spec Ops mode of Modern Warfare 2 will make a return as well, and will be split into “survival” and “mission” modes. Five survival maps and seven mission maps are listed, some of which may be cut or altered before release.

All of the information above comes via Kotaku, who say that they received the information through multiple sources. The game’s due out on November 8 this year. The multiplayer maps and single player locations are all listed below some of the leaked first images of the game.

View attachment 4634

View attachment 4635

View attachment 4636




Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 plot details leaked. Locations, characters and multiplayer maps revealed



Spoiler



Multiplayer maps

    Alpha
    Alps
    Bootleg
    Bravo
    Brooklyn
    Carbon
    Coast
    Dome
    Exchange
    Hardhat
    Interchange
    Lambeth
    Meteora
    Mogadishu
    Paris
    Plaza 2
    Radar
    Seatown
    Underground
    Village

SPOILERS* Single player campaign locations:

    Dharmasala, India
    New York, New York
    A plane transporting the president of Russia
    A town in Sierra Leone
    London, England
    Mogadishu, Somalia
    Hamburg, Germany
    Paris, France
    Prague, Czech Republic
    A castle in the Czech mountains
    Berlin, Germany
    The Kremlin in Moscow, Russia
    Dubai, United Arab Emirates
    Washington. D.C.


Spec Ops mode

    Survival

        Carbon
        Dome
        Radar
        Seatown
        Village

    Mission

    Civilian Rescue
    Flood the Market
    Invisible Threat
    Little Bro’s
    Out of Africa
    No Fly Zone
    Wing Man


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Call of duty modern warfare 3 date is leak*

Oh come on Now can't you ****in see this thread and post this news in there and the best part is that it was a hot thread still you made another one. Please Use Search feature before making new thread and you what that search feature is actually very very useful.
Modern Warfare 3


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Its call of duty, and majority of the fans *IMO* are kids, and tell me do the kids bother wether or not the graphics look good?


Well actually I don't care much about this whole COD series. Well gameplay is good but easy and god how the heck can you carry 1800 bullets with you what are you some kind of tank or something.


----------



## Who (May 17, 2011)

Thread merged with Call of duty modern warfare 3 date is leak.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 17, 2011)

Gameplay>>>Graphics

imo atleast.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2011)

^ Yes. But these days... graphics are the easy way to grab attention of the gamers. And keep the buzzer buzzing.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Gameplay>>>Graphics


Yeah but given the condition that Graphics are adorable not awful.


----------



## rohit18rs (May 17, 2011)

Call Of Duty : Modern Warfare 3 releasing on November 8 .. with maps such as dubai, new york, paris ....  waiting eagerly for it


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2011)

rohit18rs said:


> Call Of Duty : Modern Warfare 3 releasing on November 8 .. with maps such as dubai, new york, paris ....  waiting eagerly for it



Hmm..now thats interesting..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Yes. But these days... graphics are the easy way to grab attention of the gamers. And keep the buzzer buzzing.



And BF3 has gameplay too but not this. This has neither.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

^ All that is out is just a teaser. So, I would say "Holds". I know this won't be as innovating as BF3. But, the game has got it's own fan base and following.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

Well the game has got fans but that doesn't mean that this game could be epic. I seriously doubt about this game's graphics and gameplay as we always know is very unnatural.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ All that is out is just a teaser. So, I would say "Holds". I know this won't be as innovating as BF3. But, the game has got it's own fan base and following.



Meh, that's what they've been saying, "it's just a teaser" and that's what they said for Fail Ops' teaser. If it's the same engine, it's just as good as the teaser. 

BTW, Modern Warfare 3 reveal date is set for May 24 | Ubergizmo.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]coiTJbr9m04[/YOUTUBE]

This is their new engine? MW2 lookalike. Seriously, this is going to fight BF3? Ye'r kiddin', right?

Damn, CoD has the most stubborn fanbois ever. Look at the comments.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2011)

^^doesnt matter..its cod, and it'll sell.
And I bet BF3 will definitely lose to cod in sales. Cmon, its the pc vs console thing all over.


----------



## abhidev (May 25, 2011)

This looks awesome...the gameplay is gonna damn awesome!!!!!!!! hv to upgrade to sandybridge.......


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> hv to upgrade to sandybridge.......


 Oh come on man......

You're PC is more than enough to handle it.

Play it a sligtly lower resolution , then you can max out *EVERYTHING*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2011)

abhidev said:


> This looks awesome...the gameplay is gonna damn awesome!!!!!!!! hv to upgrade to sandybridge.......



You're absolutely kidding, right? Here, some of the pics. Same shyt different day. Is Modern Warfare 3 Recycling Animations? And Sandy Bridge for a decade old engine? lolumad?


----------



## abhidev (May 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Oh come on man......
> 
> You're PC is more than enough to handle it.
> 
> Play it a sligtly lower resolution , then you can max out *EVERYTHING*



no dude...i know it very well...my cpu is becoming a bottleneck in most of the games...i left playing AC-brotherhood coz ezio runs in slo-mo even if i reduce the resolution. I couldn't even play fifa-11.... Even black-ops had a lot of stuttering in some mission... and as BF-3 is coming...don't wanna lose on eye candy


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> I couldn't even play fifa-11....


 There must something else that is wrong.

My friend with a Intel E series dual core processor and 9500 GT plays it more than comfortably.

Check for virus,etc


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 25, 2011)

The Sp campaign is gonna be good as always, but the gfx sure looks kinna outdated. But what the heck? Its the gameplay that matters, i guess.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> The Sp campaign is gonna be good as always, but the gfx sure looks kinna outdated. But what the heck? Its the gameplay that matters, i guess.


Yeah and the gameplay is too damn easy even on the hardest difficulty specially with 1800 bullets with you already you don't even have to pick up a single bullet in the whole damn mission.


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> no dude...i know it very well...my cpu is becoming a bottleneck in most of the games...i left playing AC-brotherhood coz ezio runs in slo-mo even if i reduce the resolution. I couldn't even play fifa-11.... Even black-ops had a lot of stuttering in some mission... and as BF-3 is coming...don't wanna lose on eye candy



hey, u can try running ACB in "administrator mode"... i did it and now the game runs much smoother... earlier i was shocked to see this game lag on my relatively new system but this trick solved the issue...


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

^^ Seriously that helped....I mean that is kind of unlikely.


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2011)

akkies_2000 said:


> hey, u can try running ACB in "administrator mode"... i did it and now the game runs much smoother... earlier i was shocked to see this game lag on my relatively new system but this trick solved the issue...




Really....??? But do you have any idea what was causing the issue....well will try this trick when i go home and let you know.


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Really....??? But do you have any idea what was causing the issue....well will try this trick when i go home and let you know.



no clue... i was just wondering how this game stutters as i move my mouse left-right or up-down, AC2 always ran smooth... so checked it online and people had faced similar issue... found this solution and luckily it worked... the game runs much better now...


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

akkies_2000 said:
			
		

> no clue... i was just wondering how this game stutters as i move my mouse left-right or up-down, AC2 always ran smooth... so checked it online and people had faced similar issue... found this solution and luckily it worked... the game runs much better now...


Wow its a strange solution at best. Thanks for sharing. Will try it for sure and I hope it would work on my PC too.


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2011)

@akkies_2000 : your trick worked my friend...all my games run now smoothly....thanx buddy....i guess its the UAC that causes problem when not ran in administrator mode....


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> @akkies_2000 : your trick worked my friend...all my games run now smoothly....thanx buddy....i guess its the UAC that causes problem when not ran in administrator mode....


You mean all your games even the games beside ACB gives you performance boost???

A new survival mode in this game is revealed guys. In that survival mode you have to fend off unlimited no. waves of enemies as long as you can take and it would be available in Spec Ops mode of the game.
Source


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> A new survival mode in this game is revealed guys. In that survival mode you have to fend off unlimited no. waves of enemies as long as you can take and it would be available in Spec Ops mode of the game.
> Source



Sounds boring and repetitive. Yeah, that's their innovation.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Sounds boring and repetitive. Yeah, that's their innovation.


What you say its innovation. Innovation my ass. Its present in many games at this time even in Resident Evil 5 which is a survival game.
It is actually boring fending off same enemies again and again till you die hell if it was like DMC4 then it would be fun because we can kill the same enemy in many different ways but not these type of games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What you say its innovation. Innovation my ass. Its present in many games at this time even in Resident Evil 5 which is a survival game.
> It is actually boring fending off same enemies again and again till you die hell if it was like DMC4 then it would be fun because we can kill the same enemy in many different ways but not these type of games.



Don't you know CoD doesn't have the word called "innovation"? Innovation for them is copying from other games. Flops did the same too. Gun Game straight from CSS.


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 30, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @akkies_2000 : your trick worked my friend...all my games run now smoothly....thanx buddy....i guess its the UAC that causes problem when not ran in administrator mode....



i'm glad it worked for u... have fun


----------



## mohiuddin (May 30, 2011)

It isn't out yet. So no comments. But, my prediction,
1. mw2 was awesome
2.bops was repitetive and buggy.
3. Mw3 will pull the very same tail of bops and mw2(my guess)


----------



## imwhatim (May 30, 2011)

WOW!!! The images look quite amazing. Read about this game more here :Call of duty Modern Warfare 3 trailer revealed ! | Tech In News


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 30, 2011)

Will they ever start publishing PC retail pack in India... I've been waiting for Black Ops to release in India but no luck yet... they didn't even release MW2...

I've recently started purchasing original games and really wanted to pay for these new games as CoD had given me immense fun in good-old days... the games used to look great and run on my moderate PC...

However, 60 dollars of online purchase would be a huge price for a PC game and with PC version not releasing in India, I doubt there would be any online server with good pings to enjoy its MP...

Can someone please confirm if Black Ops has any playable online server for PC Multi-player?


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

imwhatim said:


> WOW!!! The images look quite amazing. Read about this game more here :Call of duty Modern Warfare 3 trailer revealed ! | Tech In News


Wow you are waking up now.  Its there in this thread for some days. Just see some previous pages you'll get to that.


----------



## abhidev (May 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You mean all your games even the games beside ACB gives you performance boost???



yes earlier...all the games used to lag...even fifa-11....after running them in administrator mode, they don't lag anymore....guess the upgrade can wait...till then i can go for mobile upgrade...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2011)

Anyone who want to buy this recycled POS. Here it is: Activision’s subscription-based online service Call of Duty Elite | Game Rant. *Pffft* Typical Ko(ck)tick.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Activision is launching a new service Call of Duty Elite. Its basically a subscription service for call of duty MP and will enrich the experience of gamers as per Activision. It would feature social networking between gamers like facebook.
More details *Here*


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 31, 2011)

guys register for Call of Duty®: Elite Beta beta here  before its expires


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 1, 2011)

Thx for info @Hsakarp_kahtap


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 1, 2011)

Registered for the PS3 version. Lets see how it fares.


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 2, 2011)

I registered for Xbox 360  . Hope i get selected for COD:ELITE . . . .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2011)

Any one got their copy?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 8, 2011)

What will be the price in shops/malls ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> What will be the price in shops/malls ?



Comfortably more than Rs.2000

anyone got their Steam copy activated?
Whoever plays it please post how is the storyline. And game play,etc


----------



## Jripper (Nov 8, 2011)

Something I read.Not really sure if this is a partial review or not though.

REVIEW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Overall Verdict) : Tech Digest


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 8, 2011)

The review is out at ign.. 9.0/10 . just informing you all.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 8, 2011)

It gets that kind of score just because of its name.

And on flipkart its 2549/-


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2011)

this game is sh!t.

Sam old stuff again perhaps?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 8, 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Xbox 360 - IGN


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 8, 2011)

ico said:


> this game is sh!t.



I wish your were right. Would've saved my bucks.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

Guys check this out:

*COD: MW3 Truck Raided in Armed Robbery*



ico said:


> this game is sh!t.



No mate, the reviews are pretty promising. They are saying the multiplayer element is the best ever and the campaign and spec-ops mode add terrific value.

I think you should try it out.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 9, 2011)

Haters gonna hate but I can't wait


----------



## max_007 (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ well said mate


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 9, 2011)

*ahem ahem* [YOUTUBE]b5dsOn06w1s[/YOUTUBE] 

the game is good i guess, but....


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2011)

User reviews are all what counts. Go and check Metacritic. I agree it isn't indicative, but most peeps are dissing it for a reason. *1.4/10 average for PC?* lol?

This game is sh!t. I suggest playing CoD4:MW again because that game was epic. And this is the same game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> This game is sh!t. I suggest playing
> CoD4:MW again because that game
> was epic. And this is the same game.


  Come on. How can a game be so bad? Maybe that review is biased?
We know you donot like CoD type games. But telling its cr@p is really a prejudiced view
Modern Warfare 3 preorders hit nearly 9 million - Analyst - News at GameSpot
AFAIK, BF 3 sold around 3.5 million copies first day and had 1.5 million pre orders.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2011)

It has a level in Himachal Pradesh. Christ.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2011)

MF3 rating will be known soon..when TDF members plays & reviews it.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> It gets that kind of score just because of its name.
> 
> And on flipkart its 2549/-



is that for PC or for XBox 360 version? Does it include access to Elite ? 

I watched a couple of reviews, and they did say the campaign was short (abt 5 hrs), MP is the selling point. I highly doubt that I will be getting this game as I have never played any of COD releases. May be I will start with MW1


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2011)

MW3 is said to have exhilarating cinematic experience as its previous parts...i think its gonna be enjoyable for sure


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Charan said:
			
		

> May be I will start with MW1


 Rest assured you will be left gasping for air and especially in 



Spoiler



the mission you have to go to chernobyl. One of the most epic missions in any game I have played


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

Would have got it if not for the insane pricing.Got BF3 and FIFA for less that that.

Rehash or not,people are having fun playing it and that is the point of video games isn't it?Fanboys can do one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Charan said:


> is that for PC or for XBox 360 version? Does it include access to Elite ?
> 
> I watched a couple of reviews, and they did say the campaign was short (abt 5 hrs), MP is the selling point. I highly doubt that I will be getting this game as I have never played any of COD releases. May be I will start with MW1



*Click *here



abhidev said:


> MW3 is said to have exhilarating cinematic experience as its previous parts...i think its gonna be enjoyable for sure



It lasts for only about 5 hours 



thetechfreak said:


> Come on. How can a game be so bad? Maybe that review is biased?
> We know you donot like CoD type games. But telling its cr@p is really a prejudiced view
> Modern Warfare 3 preorders hit nearly 9 million - Analyst - News at GameSpot
> AFAIK, BF 3 sold around 3.5 million copies first day and had 1.5 million pre orders.



Like I said it's just because of the name.

It's like n00bs buying Iphone and saying it's the best thing ever just because it is an Apple product when there are better phones out there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

ico said:


> User reviews are all what counts. Go and check Metacritic. I agree it isn't indicative, but most peeps are dissing it for a reason. _*1.4/10 average for PC?*_ lol?
> 
> This game is sh!t. I suggest playing CoD4:MW again because that game was epic. And this is the same game.


Ok that's pretty definitive.Guess Bf3 eats and sh1ts out CoD on PC this year.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> MF3 rating will be known soon..when TDF members plays & reviews it.



I'm counting on that


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2011)

This isn't modern warfare 3. This is mw 2.5.

Its one thing feeling similar, and a whole another thing to feel like, you are playing the same game. Sledge hammer did try pretty hard. But, sadly,I am disappoint.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 10, 2011)

Cod is like rajnikanth movies fans like it others hate it


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys, check this one out

MW3 Dev Begs for Help With Low Metacritic User Score - PC News at IGN


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah saw that on gamefaqs.

But it wont change anything as they have already got their moolah.

I think the PC version sold only 400,000 copies


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

Got this off from my Twitter timeline. 

*i.imgur.com/O7zxN.jpg



I take my words back.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

@ico LOL, I had a tough time recognizing the word "Sha" , BTW is that name plate at bottom right read "Darjeeling" ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 11, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This isn't modern warfare 3. This is mw 2.5.
> 
> Its one thing feeling similar, and a whole another thing to feel like, you are playing the same game. Sledge hammer did try pretty hard. But, sadly,I am disappoint.



MW1.3 tbf.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> It has a level in Himachal Pradesh. Christ.....



what's wrong about that? Infact I'm excited..


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone on ati getting super low performance. is there any fix?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Anyone on ati getting super low performance. is there any fix?


Oh me me! It practically turns into a slide show. I can't believe this is happening with an MW title. All of the previous CoD titles have worked perfectly on my rig, barring Black Ops, which worked fine after a gazillion patching. Thankfully, I have my 360 copy on stand-by mode, which by the way, delivers 60fps constant and looks as good as the PC version, if not better.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2011)

^^You know any fix. Fuctivision and bah! i was supporting them on TE! 
Right now i give it -1/5.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't bother with the fix. I guess I'm growing really lazy and impatient these days. As far as PC gaming goes, I'm throwing in the towel. Switched most of my gaming on the console now.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2011)

I will wander for sometime if nothing comes out i will surely fulfill Glen Schofield's wish.
I will visit metacritic and will create an id there and very honestly will put 0  there.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Got this off from my Twitter timeline.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/O7zxN.jpg
> 
> ...



at last we are featured in one of the most epic game series in the world


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Got this off from my Twitter timeline.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/O7zxN.jpg
> 
> ...



erm..does the story take place in india??


----------



## mitraark (Nov 11, 2011)

I don;t play games much but i certainly liked this one. Especially the India map [ set in Himachal Pradesh but signboards say Darjeeling :S ] First level in NYSE was also excellent ! Played only 3 levels and all of them was great. I don't know if people are saying what they actually feel about the game or have been manipulated into thinking that the game has faired badly due to many of the previews.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

quan chi said:


> I will wander for sometime if nothing comes out i will surely fulfill Glen Schofield's wish.
> *I will visit metacritic and will create an id there and very honestly will put 0  there.*


**revolt** against Activision?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL at "Angreji sharab ki dukan".


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2011)

ico said:


> **revolt** against Activision?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

graphics is looking brilliant...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

^Totally.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2011)

any fix for it yet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm..does the story take place in india??



Apparently there's a mission in Himachal Pradesh. At least what I read.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2011)

Just started the game, the graphics look like sh!t...! What settings are you guys using?
This is mine, need any alteration?

*img803.imageshack.us/img803/3228/iw5sp2011111217540001.jpg


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 12, 2011)

^^May I ask why have you kept AA and SSAO off???


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> ^^May I ask why have you kept AA and SSAO off???


I keep AA off in the latest games, as advised by some people here.
I've no idea what SSAO is and why would I turn it on!


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I keep AA off in the latest games, as advised by some people here.
> I've no idea what SSAO is and why would I turn it on!



Well, SSAO is a shading technique used in modern games, that's all I know. And yeah, it adds more realism to the objects and the environment.

But I don't get the logic behind keeping AA off in latest games, especially when you can apply it without affecting the performance much. It'd make the game look horrible with all those jaggy edges. 

I'm yet to play MW3 on PC but as I recall playing Black Ops I was able to crank all the settings to max including AA which was set to 16x and still easily maintained a constant 50-60 fps. So in case of CoD games IMO you should set everything to max and with your GTX560 you can easily do that while maintaining silky smooth framerates .


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> Well, SSAO is a shading technique used in modern games, that's all I know. And yeah, it adds more realism to the objects and the environment.
> 
> But I don't get the logic behind keeping AA off in latest games, especially when you can apply it without affecting the performance much. It'd make the game look horrible with all those jaggy edges.
> 
> I'm yet to play MW3 on PC but as I recall playing Black Ops I was able to crank all the settings to max including AA which was set to 16x and still easily maintained a constant 50-60 fps. So in case of CoD games IMO you should set everything to max and with your GTX560 you can easily do that while maintaining silky smooth framerates .


Thanks. I'll try them.
Actually I remember there was some lag/less FPS occurred with Crysis 2 with AA on, then Vicky and others said to turn AA off and it kept same graphics with much higher FPS. From then I don't turn on AA in any games further, including BF3.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you post a screenshot of the graphics you are getting?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the graphics you are getting?


Why not? With old settings...
*img52.imageshack.us/img52/8417/iw5sp2011111217415823.jpg
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/772/iw5sp2011111217532704.jpg

Now I'll turn on AA and SSAO.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ post in Full HD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

SP campaign just gets better.London was pretty epic.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ post in Full HD.


I don't have Full HD!

This is in 1680x1050, AA, SSAO OFF.
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/8417/iw5sp2011111217415823.jpg

Same, AA 4X, SSAO ON.
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/7261/iw5sp2011111221431371.jpg

I don't see a difference !
About 25% completed, so far, I am very *disappointed* with the game


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I would have been very dissapointed to end up with a deja vu with no enhancements after paying ₹2500, it's not like the game is free.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

The SP is pretty fresh.There is only so much you can change in a FPS.
The whole package is not worth 2500 for sure if you had MW2.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2011)

Finished. It was pretty good at the end.
5½ hours! How short will these games gonna get in future !!!

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/1698/iw5sp2011111322081393.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ at what difficulty setting you played this ??
anyway, thanks for the feedback


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ at what difficulty setting you played this ??
> anyway, thanks for the feedback


Welcome mate 
I always play on Regular


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

Guys you gotta see this:
*
Modern Warfare 3 Rakes It In: $400 Million in 24 Hours*


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Guys you gotta see this:
> *
> Modern Warfare 3 Rakes It In: $400 Million in 24 Hours*


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Yup that's around 2000 crores INR. Gaming industry is much bigger than bollywood.

A quote from that article:


> _*"Other than Call of Duty, there has never been another entertainment franchise that has set opening day records three years in a row. Life-to-date sales for the Call of Duty franchise exceed worldwide theatrical box office for 'Star Wars' and 'Lord of the Rings,' two of the most successful entertainment franchises of all time."*_


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ then this Game is hit...


----------



## Alok (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not buying.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ then this Game is hit...



Its initial rush. Wait some monts and then see sales figures. 
What was sales of BF3 in 24 hrs ??


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Really.... Read it carefully. There has been no entertainment launch generating that much revenue. Forget about gaming. You call it initial rush

BF3's sales although very very good, are nowhere near call of duty. Its was some 3.5million units in the 1st day . Call of duty will reach the billion mark in no time just like its predecessors.

This game is good. No wonder people are rushing. A proven formula.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 15, 2011)

^Sales are not representative of the quality of a game. Everyone knew BF3 would sell less than MW3. Because MW3 is mainstream. Proven formula which has become stale.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Found a very interesting read at IGN:-

This is a Bad Time to be an FPS Fan - PC Feature at IGN


Apparently this is what prompt the article:-

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic


A score of 1.9/10 after 3252 votes. 




> Assuming you don't care about the poorly acted, nonsensical storylines, predictable AI, done-to-death use of military scenarios, corridor focused levels, and complete absence of challenge and ambition that infects the campaign modes of most of the current crop of blockbusters, then yeah - it's a great time to be an FPS fan. Just make sure that you only care about multiplayer, and you'll be fine.
> 
> The rest of us, though, should continue to make our feelings known. Maybe someone will sit up and take notice.




Unfortunately, I am one of those rest of us.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ^Sales are not representative of the quality of a game. Everyone knew BF3 would sell less than MW3. Because MW3 is mainstream. Proven formula which has become stale.



 MF Franchise is more popular & known to public...
& the gaming companies consider the hit~flop based on the total sales report.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> Unfortunately, I am one of those rest of us.



Thats why I am a RPG fan. I only play FPS in between RPG for change of taste.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

I would say one thing, MW3 is running on Full-HD on 60fps even on my laptop.
It doesn't looks bad. but i don't see any new features also.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ^Sales are not representative of the quality of a game. Everyone knew BF3 would sell less than MW3. Because MW3 is mainstream. Proven formula which has become stale.



Well i would say it can be. Look good sales chart means fans expect the game to be good, take opinion of others who played the game and then make the purchase. Tell me a bad game which has sold incredibly? Apparently there are none. Good games only sell well and non of the call of duty series ( except call of duty 3) are bad. The 3rd version did not sell well due to this very reason.

MW3 has a much better campaign than BF3 and almost matches it in the multiplayer aspect. (Most tdf members here who played the game will agree and although the campaign is short, its thrilling to the every end).

So you have another winner there. Here we are not doing a BF3 vs MW3. Both are good in their respective places and in fact BF3 has successfully introduced a new formula. No one is going to say BF3 has sold bad. Its has also achieved tremendous sales figures and is the best yet from EA stables.



sameer.pur said:


> I would say one thing, MW3 is running on Full-HD on 60fps even on my laptop.
> It doesn't looks bad. but i don't see any new features also.



You won't because it runs on the same engine with minor updates. "Why fix something if it ain't broke?" This has been call of duty's mantra.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ So you are saying that COD BO was a good game as it made a record right ?? 
COD is made for newbies. I mean do I have to point out numerous faults in a COD games.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ So you are saying that COD BO was a good game as it made a record right ??
> COD is made for newbies. I mean do I have to point out numerous faults in a COD games.



Ofcourse it was a good game. No doubt about that. No way it can be considered as bad.

Don't point out faults. Neither you are a critic nor we are sitting here to count faults. Be optimistic and try to find the goodness. Nothing is perfect you know. If you are such a worthy player then don't waste time. Go out and seek challenges in tournaments. 

Your comment "call of duty is for newbies" is your own personal opinion. Don't force it into others. You didn't like it.....fine. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## revolt (Nov 15, 2011)

Call of duty black ops was a very bad game.But other than that i liked the others.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh come on now. A game gives you 600+ bullets with lame AI what would you call that. Heck weapons don't even recoil much you can actually just keep walking while shooting. Is this what I expect from a AAA game ??
Black ops was a lame game and I guess most of our members would agree to that. I don't know what you saw good in that game.

As for me I am a RPG lover and play FPS for a break so not interested in tournaments and all that. Co-op is good for me not online play. I don't have a fast enough net connection and don't havd that much time for games which I don't like too much.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

I really consider games like Battlefield and COD as MMO rather than a full fledged FPS with an almost non-existent SP. Unless you play MP, stay as far away from them as possible.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> I really consider games like Battlefield and COD as MMO rather than a full fledged FPS with an almost non-existent SP. Unless you play MP, stay as far away from them as possible.



I second this but still for a change of pace from other games they don't hurt much.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh come on now. A game gives you 600+ bullets with lame AI what would you call that. Heck weapons don't even recoil much you can actually just keep walking while shooting. Is this what I expect from a AAA game ??
> Black ops was a lame game and I guess most of our members would agree to that. I don't know what you saw good in that game.
> 
> As for me I am a RPG lover and play FPS for a break so not interested in tournaments and all that. Co-op is good for me not online play. I don't have a fast enough net connection and don't havd that much time for games which I don't like too much.



That's what i'm trying to convey. They are your personal opinions. Don't force others to follow. You want more recoil from a gun...fine, play some other shooter.

Why you keep on nagging the same things over and over again? Very easily you said "its a lame game", "AI is lame", then why don't you give some ideas to developers about AI programming? I've never heard people disliking cod's AI in the way you're saying.

You are saying yourself that you are an RPG lover and i personally hate RPG's ( except mass effect series).But that doesn't give me the right to say elder scrolls IV,V or witcher series as bad or lame game. Its not my taste and that's my personal take.

So before saying a game bad because you don't like it , think twice or give some good reasons why you think its bad. You can say maybe it didn't live up to its predecessors or didn't live upto your expectations but directly saying bad for absolutely no reason is a sign of pessimism.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to say, but most "critics" are payola and dumba$$es.

This says it all as far as I'm concerned.
*i.imgur.com/bsPGz.png

That said, people will continue to buy this game.



vickybat said:


> Very easily you said "its a lame game", "AI is lame", then why don't you give some ideas to developers about AI programming? I've never heard people disliking cod's AI in the way you're saying.


I'll give one idea. Don't script the AI.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> That's what i'm trying to convey. They are your personal opinions. Don't force others to follow. You want more recoil from a gun...fine, play some other shooter.
> 
> Why you keep on nagging the same things over and over again? Very easily you said "its a lame game", "AI is lame", then why don't you give some ideas to developers about AI programming? I've never heard people disliking cod's AI in the way you're saying.
> 
> ...



I never forced my opinion on others. Did I said hey its a lame game don't buy this game. No I didn't. Its your money do whatever you want. I want good AI so I still play FEAR and Vegas 2.

About AI yes I can give some ideas. Make them like FEAR, Rainbow six vegas 2 and similars.

I don't hate FPS at all. Its just that its not my favorite genre either. As for complaining about game see the screenshot from ico. I am not the only one.

I did gave reasons why I didn't liked the game. Do I have to repeat them again.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey vickybat, sorry for jumping in, but i feel you are a bit biased. I never said it is a "bad" game, i said its a recycled game. same thing over and over again. 


> You won't because it runs on the same engine with minor updates. "Why fix something if it ain't broke?" This has been call
> 
> of duty's mantra.


Then why try to sell a new game?  AC Rev(just saying) has a very deep story that needs to be continued, but cod is a pointless drama. 


> Don't point out faults. Neither you are a critic nor we are sitting here to count faults. Be optimistic and try to find
> 
> the goodness. Nothing is perfect you know. If you are such a worthy player then don't waste time. Go out and seek
> 
> challenges in tournaments.


This forum IS for discussions about the game's impression. :O technically we are damn critics!


> Why you keep on nagging the same things over and over again? Very easily you said "its a lame game", "AI is lame", then
> 
> why don't you give some ideas to developers about AI programming? I've never heard people disliking cod's AI in the way
> you're saying.


Seriously now, we have to have knowledge of AI to appreciate a game? xD
And noone's nagging continuously, gameranand did express his opinion. but only once(as far as i can see). 


> Look good sales chart means fans expect the game to be good, take opinion of others who played the game and then make the
> 
> purchase. Tell me a bad game which has sold incredibly? Apparently there are none. Good games only sell well and non of
> 
> the call of duty series ( except call of duty 3) are bad. The 3rd version did not sell well due to this very reason.


No. That is not the case. If majority waited for taking opinion and then buy the game, the sales would be pretty low initially. As for the bad game part selling incredibly, you contradict yourself there... you yourself said good and bad are different opinions depending upon he person(that rpg part of ur post), so I say Fallout 3 is bad, boring, glitchy.. but it did sell well. Phew! that said if you think the game is great, no one can take that opinion from you. enjoy.. 
oh and these lines were definitely not required: 





> "why don't you give some ideas to developers about AI programming?", "If you are such a worthy player then don't waste time. Go out and seek
> 
> challenges in tournaments."


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I'll give one idea. Don't script the AI.



Ha ha ha. Yeah that's one hell of an idea. Actually i like the dramatic events in cod series. They are pretty unique in my opinion. Even BF3 had them which i really really liked.



gameranand said:


> I never forced my opinion on others. Did I said hey its a lame game don't buy this game. No I didn't. Its your money do whatever you want. I want good AI so I still play FEAR and Vegas 2.
> 
> About AI yes I can give some ideas. Make them like FEAR, Rainbow six vegas 2 and similars.
> 
> ...




I really don't give a damn about metacritic scores. Don't get biased towards others decisions. Make your own decisions and follow them. I asked you can you give developers some AI tips?? What did you reply...."make like FEAR, Rainbow six vegas cr@p 2 and similar s"... What kind of a reply is that? Say directly that you know nothing about AI programming and its implementations. Even i don't know a thing. 

That's why i don't blabber like you do.

*@ Soumik99*

I appreciate your comments mate. But if we are critics then we must put some valid points. Blindly bashing a game in a pointless manner doesn't make anyone a critic. Critics don't see metacritic scores and comment on a game....do they? They give their own judgment. Ofcourse we need to know about AI behavior in games but not in *gameranand's* way. Simply saying AI is bad just doesn't cut it. I haven't seen a single reviewer bashing cod's AI part. Like ico said , most of them are scripted because the game is designed like that. But that doesn't mean its bad and not worth playing. In fact mw3's AI is the best in the series. 

If you remember, the original modern warfare had a level called "all ghillied up". In that level the protagonist and his companion wore ghilly suits ( camouflage suits) and trespass enemy territory. The setting was Russia's  Chernobyl district. Anybody who has played that level will know what cod's AI is. Not at all  dumb. It had scripted events but everything was so synced. Heard that MW3's AI is the best in the series yet. So many gamers here in TDF have played the game and everyone was more than satisfied. The only flaw is the short campaign. I'm completely ignoring the multiplayer part here.

I wrote the word "nagging" because this isn't the only thread he said those things.


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool down Vicky. You give a damn to users who have spent their hard-earned money and feeling cheated, gameranand may be giving his (damn) to the devs. What's wrong with that? And we all gets biased towards other's decisions, aren't we talking BD as a fail? Have we tested one to know personally? Aren't we getting biased towards decisions of numerous reviewers who most probably don't have the proper tools to test BD to its fullest potential?

Cool down, man. You have enjoyed the game, enjoy more and recommend it to others. Someone's not, let him voice his opinion. Why taking it so personally?


----------



## Joker (Nov 16, 2011)

i am a gamer. all i care about is my experience. i care about the AI. not AI programming.

this game sucks. NOTHING NEW. 50% people who have bought this game will give it a 4. other 50% battlefield fanboys...will give a 0. result = 2.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Well yeah I don't know anything about AI programming but then atleast I know that this AI is lame and this is good unlike you. So I gave a comparative view of AI. Some game have really good AI so how its lame to ask developer to make AI comparable to that eh.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I never forced my opinion on others. Did I said hey its a lame game don't buy this game. No I didn't. Its your money do whatever you want. I want good AI so I still play FEAR and Vegas 2.
> 
> About AI yes I can give some ideas. Make them like FEAR, Rainbow six vegas 2 and similars.
> 
> ...


play ARMA for AI


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

"Lame" AI in a multiplayer heavy game is forgivable.Why not pit your wits against,you know,real human beings if you are up for a challenge?

Call of Duty games have always benefited from well executed scripted events which generally works out well.


----------



## revolt (Nov 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> Cool down Vicky. You give a damn to users who have spent their hard-earned money and feeling cheated, gameranand may be giving his (damn) to the devs. What's wrong with that? And we all gets biased towards other's decisions, aren't we talking BD as a fail? Have we tested one to know personally? Aren't we getting biased towards decisions of numerous reviewers who most probably don't have the proper tools to test BD to its fullest potential?
> 
> Cool down, man. You have enjoyed the game, enjoy more and recommend it to others. Someone's not, let him voice his opinion. Why taking it so personally?



well said .I own the f*ked up game the idiot developers messed this thing up.No servers for multiplayer maps.i want to slap them.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> Cool down Vicky. You give a damn to users who have spent their hard-earned money and feeling cheated, gameranand may be giving his (damn) to the devs. What's wrong with that? And we all gets biased towards other's decisions, aren't we talking BD as a fail? Have we tested one to know personally? Aren't we getting biased towards decisions of numerous reviewers who most probably don't have the proper tools to test BD to its fullest potential?
> 
> Cool down, man. You have enjoyed the game, enjoy more and recommend it to others. Someone's not, let him voice his opinion. Why taking it so personally?


Yes, absolutely.
All have right to share his/her opinion , isn't it?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> "Lame" AI in a multiplayer heavy game is forgivable.Why not pit your wits against,you know,real human beings if you are up for a challenge?
> 
> Call of Duty games have always benefited from well executed scripted events which generally works out well.



Well it didn't worked for me atleast. Can't comment for others.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

Even CoD 1 was based on this formula. It was pretty much the best SP at the time.Their AI has always been like lambs to slaughter.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just my opinion. COD is meant to be like the Burnout series. A lot of fun, over the top sequences, and going for a cinematic feel.

BF3 is trying to be the GT5 of FPS, in a more realistic way. I said trying, because imho, BF3 is the most COD Modern Warfare wannabe attempt by DICE in the series. Nothing wrong with that of course.

The point is, games are meant to be fun, which is why a lot of casual gamers pick up COD because it looks easy to play and follow. Meanwhile, gamers who have grown up playing FPS turn their noses down on COD, because the scripted sequences and "throw waves of enemies till you cross an invisible line" seems lazy.

I suspect that those of us who want a return to an awesome FPS will be waiting in eternity. They will all either go the way of COD, or go the way of RPG like Deus Ex and Bioshock.

The graphics look cheap in game, but you have to admit, the character models in the cut scenes are awesomely detailed. While Black Ops made no sense, I got goose bumps wandering around Washington. And MW2 had that unforgettable sequence where you are an astronaut and you watch the ICBMS explode over America.. 

Of course, there is always Half Life 3 to look forward to


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> *
> I suspect that those of us who want a return to an awesome FPS will be waiting in eternity.*
> 
> Of course, there is always Half Life 3 to look forward to



This.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Well said rchi.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> * And MW2 had that unforgettable sequence where you are an astronaut and you watch the ICBMS explode over America..*
> 
> Of course, there is always Half Life 3 to look forward to



Yup, *this* is so so true. It's truly unforgettable. It was an emp (electromagnetic pulse) which momentarily took of all electronics on earth including the gun's lasersight. The sequence where roach was betrayed is scintillating as well.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 17, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just my opinion. COD is meant to be like the Burnout series. A lot of fun, over the top sequences, and going for a cinematic feel.
> 
> ...



Half life episode 3


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ Well, there is a lot of speculation that the reason why Valve is taking so long with the next HL game is because they have abandoned the episode approach. they were initially going for a 2 year release schedule, but episode 3, had it been developed, would have come out ages ago. so episodes 1,2 and 3 would have collectively become HL3.

So apparently, Gabe and his team are working on HL 3 now.
Well, those are the rumours anyway..


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 17, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> ^^ Well, there is a lot of speculation that the reason why Valve is taking so long with the next HL game is because they have abandoned the episode approach. they were initially going for a 2 year release schedule, but episode 3, had it been developed, would have come out ages ago. so episodes 1,2 and 3 would have collectively become HL3.
> 
> So apparently, Gabe and his team are working on HL 3 now.
> Well, those are the rumours anyway..



maybe they r waiting for me to buy new comp lol..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2011)

Mw3 is continuing to break records. Now it has a world record for a maximum 5 days sale revenue. Its 5 days sales record now stand at $775 million which is much higher than $650 million of black-ops and$550 million of MW2.

All this for only MW3 sales and not taking COD elite subscriptions into account.

*MW3 Still Breaking Records*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Mw3 is continuing to break records. Now it has a world record for a maximum 5 days sale revenue. Its 5 days sales record now stand at $775 million which is much higher than $650 million of black-ops and$550 million of MW2.
> 
> All this for only MW3 sales and not taking COD elite subscriptions into account.
> 
> *MW3 Still Breaking Records*



Justin Bieber sells more than Muse 
But who's awesome?..MUSE!!  \m/


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

Started playing this yesterday - so far 2.30 hours and this game is damn easy in Normal mode


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2011)

The SP campaign is too short - It's completed before even I knew it - started playing it on starurday and completed it on sunday - it only took 5 hours and 30 mins

Overall the story ( based on other two MWs ) and the ending felt good and I enjoyed it though the game could have been a little more longer than this


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Justin Bieber sells more than Muse
> But who's awesome?..MUSE!!  \m/


Well said. 



topgear said:


> Started playing this yesterday - so far 2.30 hours and this game is damn easy in Normal mode


Its damn easy even on hard mode.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a difficult time completing COD:BO due to its lameness and sluggy speed of the game. Also the cut-scenes totally ruined it. So have not picked up MW3. Seems just as dumb.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ In CoD BO turn on a option called Shader Warming - This should fix the sluggy speed of the game 



gameranand said:


> Well said.
> 
> Its damn easy even on hard mode.



I play every new FPS in normal mode first - on the second run I finish it in hard mode though I won't try veteran for sure with this game as the second play through will be more than enough for this


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

I think Rainbow six vegas 2 and FEAR have spoiled me because after completing those games on hard mode makes the other games so damn easy.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2011)

When i start my COD MW3, the following screen appears :
*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/316138_324159180934934_100000225638358_1478614_794665601_n.jpg

What should i do ? Can anyone please upload that file & tell me where to put that file ?

My PC meets the minimum requirements of the game. I've tried reinstalling the game also.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2011)

^^
You using an original install..?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya original (2 DVD Dual Layer).
A dialog box comes during installation & i clicked ignore. I think the dialog box was about this missing file. I'll take the disc again from my friend & will confirm about it later. I think that would take a week or two as my friend has gone out of city & i want to play this game


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you put a better resolution image of that error, here.

Thanks.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2011)

Save Games location please.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Save Games location please.....



did u checked in Appdata folder Activision folder must be there


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

Usually save games are either in my documents, my games or appdata folder.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> did u checked in Appdata folder Activision folder must be there


Appdata folder in My documents? Not there.
There is no Activision folder!



gameranand said:


> Usually save games are either in my documents, my games or appdata folder.


Not in Save games under My documents, I don't have My games folder, neither in appdata....!

This is how my installation folder looks like,
*img685.imageshack.us/img685/6858/codmw3w.jpg

Now if I click on players2 folder there is a save folder inside it, and this is what inside that save folder,
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/6793/codmw31.jpg

Is that it?


----------



## Alok (Nov 23, 2011)

Well appdata folder remains hidden . So you need to show hidden files from folder option.

Then go to my document , you'll find it.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Well appdata folder remains hidden . So you need to show hidden files from folder option.
> 
> Then go to my document , you'll find it.


I know, I always have hidden mode off...not there in Appdata folder...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2011)

Well appdata folder is not in my documents. It goes in usernsme folder succeeded by appdata in address bar then it opens. Anyways if there is a save folder then it must contain saves so that is your save game most probably.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

^^yeah now a days most of the games keep the save file in that location only (AppData)


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2011)

The error is "Couldn't load image 'devfonts_pc' ".
I've just started the game, so no save games yet.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well appdata folder is not in my documents. It goes in usernsme folder succeeded by appdata in address bar then it opens. Anyways if there is a save folder then it must contain saves so that is your save game most probably.


I meant the Appdata folder inside username, not in My doc, sorry.
Anyway, seems that the save folder under player2 in installation directory is the save files, but that damn thing is 129 mb!


----------



## revolt (Nov 24, 2011)

Not as expected.Ok game overall.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I meant the Appdata folder inside username, not in My doc, sorry.
> Anyway, seems that the save folder under player2 in installation directory is the save files, but that damn thing is 129 mb!



Come on man its not that big. My entire save games are around 8GB size in total. So I would say save games are not that big.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Come on man its not that big. My entire save games are around 8GB size in total. So I would say save games are not that big.


Well I haven't seen any save game folder with that size, they always stay at around 20-25 mb, that's why I felt 129 mb a bit bigger than normal


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I haven't seen any save game folder with that size, they always stay at around 20-25 mb, that's why I felt 129 mb a bit bigger than normal



8GB.. gameranand have the collection of save games from many games


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just finished the sp campaign and i have to say that sp wise it beats bf3's random jumble. Price is a true bada$$. Not worth replaying though.. Will give mp a shot after i finish arkham city..


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 25, 2011)

When i start the game an error comes:
The error is "Couldn't load image 'devfonts_pc' ".
What to do ? I've updated DX & Catalyst


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> When i start the game an error comes:
> The error is "Couldn't load image 'devfonts_pc' ".
> What to do ? I've updated DX & Catalyst



u r getting the same error as u posted in post#247 above...

googling might help


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

290.36 BETA driver released and was checking the changelogs and found that it added *Ambient Occlusion* for COD MW 3.
Now may I know what is this thing? I don't wanna replay the damn game but if it's something nice then I'll rethink.


> New in R290 Drivers
> 
> NVIDIA Ambient Occlusion
> 
> ...



TIA.


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 11, 2011)

Just spent 185 rs in xbox 360 gamezone just took 5hr 30min to complete it.mw3 is better then black ops and bf3.short and sweet


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 11, 2011)

^^
just 30min!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2012)

started this game.will update later.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2012)

Just completed the game. Despite what haters say, This game is good.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2012)

^^yep i concur i am almost in the middle and single player wise its far better than wannabe mw (bf3).


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2012)

Just finished the single player campaign and its *amazing!!*.
This game has been falsely criticized too much.I am not a fan of any series but i will say that people over the metacritic has given the worst review till date.It seems it has been purposely trolled and spammed by bf fanboys.

Bf is not even a little bit closer to mw series when it comes to adrenaline pumping based campaign mode.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Had this game been priced fine by Activision, you wouldn't have seen any sort of trolling from anyone.

Wondering if someone actually spent Rs. 2,500 and then played it for the campaign.

Get over it.



Try to look it from the scale of the preceding games and realise whether it contained something new. That said, what you could say is, the game contained same old stuff which people like.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

It's Rs.2.5k for a god damn DLC. End of.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Had this game been priced fine by Activision, you wouldn't have seen any sort of trolling from anyone.
> 
> Get over it.


Agreed absolutely.Pricing dosent justify.But is this reason enough to give it a score of 1,0 etc.It depends on tastes too.

If you are not a team player then cod is for you as battlefield requires team support.



ico said:


> Wondering if someone actually spent Rs. 2,500 and then played it for the campaign.



Exactly if you have not spend Rs 2500 and still enjoyed its single player campaign then you should atleast have the courtesy to give it a rating which it actually deserves.As you do not have any right on this case to criticize it.

Try to understand it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Exactly if you have not spend Rs 2500 and still enjoyed its single player campaign then you should atleast have the courtesy to give it a rating which it actually deserves.As you do not have any right on this case to criticize it.
> 
> Try to understand it.


Agreed with that. But it's not a good idea to make assumptions.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

well, you'll always expect a backlash. Gamers are volatile idiots.  Everyone knows that.

Now....one fine day if Battlefield stagnates in terms of new stuff, you'll see them revolting too.

I don't see why trolling by BF fanboys in this case is a bad thing. Atleast Activision will get something into their head about what people want. That said, they don't have to listen to anyone. "Call of Duty" will sell. Always.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Try to look it from the scale of the preceding games and realise whether it contained something new. That said, what you could say is, the game contained same old stuff which people like.



Ico  no need of putting similies. i can understand your tone.

As for the old stuff thing goes ico its everywhere around you.it is followed from movies to music.Everything that matters here is the packaging.

BF also packaged that same old thing in a new sparkling colourful wrapper.MW 3 retained its old wrapper.
But when you sperate the item from the wrapper you will seldom find any difference.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

tbh, I gave up Battlefield 3 campaign after 1 hour. Didn't bother to touch it after the system was formatted. It was meh. But multiplayer guys have had their money worth


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2012)

ico said:


> tbh, I gave up Battlefield 3 campaign after 1 hour. I didn't bother to touch it after I formatted the system. It was meh. But multiplayer guys have had their money worth


I own bf bc2 and even its vietnam dlc.Used to play it a lot.Yes i agree bf is totally awesome as far as the multiplayer is concerned.
But there is only one mode that is TEAM you cannot run and gun in solo called "free for all" in mw series.

BF tests your skills as a team player.Anyways most of the time the indian servers were down or there were hardly any players in vietnam map.Therefore after playing it for few months i left it.

What i was saying is COD multiplayer is also good but not as good as battlefield series.BF is specialized for mp only.
Thus in the end it depends upon the taste.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

Although it may seem off topic this is a good read
BF3 and MW3: Don't Kill Me, I'm New - PC Feature at IGN


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 7, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Agreed absolutely.Pricing dosent justify.But is this reason enough to give it a score of 1,0 etc.It depends on tastes too.
> 
> If you are not a team player then cod is for you as battlefield requires team support.
> 
> ...



i gave 10 for cod mw3 in metacritic


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 2, 2012)

*Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3*



Spoiler



I just played this game and i was very much shocked by the death of Soap MacTavish! I remember in Modern Warfare 1, when soap was under the captainship of price and in MW2, he himself became a captain and at last his death. it was the most tragic moment for me in the entire game series! does anyone know about MW4 or will there be captain price in MW4 or is there any possibility of rebirth SOAP in MW4, as usually seen in serials and movies?
and the last mission in MW3, killing makarov is the most thrilling, wearing an armour suit! what are your best moments in modern warfare series?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Completed this game...
an awesome action/adventure game indeed....

but the single campaign was short (5.5hrs)


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2012)

read the news about a sequel to black-ops might be in works


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> read the news about a sequel to black-ops might be in works



Yeah Black Ops 2 / IronWolf.

With that said *altermw3* was released a few days back.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ what's that - some kind of mod ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2012)

Well this came as no surprise to me when I heard about a sequel. They really are persistent I mean whether their game is a hit or failure they will make new game per year. I just thought that they should take good time to learn from their mistakes but no why would they care.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2012)

now doing the Spec-Ops missions they are better than campaign...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> now doing the Spec-Ops missions they are better than campaign...



Is it a multiplayer?


----------



## Alok (Feb 7, 2012)

^These are extra missions after you complete main campaign.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ what's that - some kind of mod ??



Google it bro...you'll like it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 8, 2012)

Asking a simple stupid question, is this game re-playable? I mean all those missions you guys are talking about after the main campaign, are they good and worth playing?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Asking a simple stupid question, is this game re-playable? I mean all those missions you guys are talking about after the main campaign, are they good and worth playing?



spec-ops missions are very good in hard difficulty(***).
but I m currently playing it in regular(*)


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Asking a simple stupid question, is this game re-playable? I mean all those missions you guys are talking about after the main campaign, are they good and worth playing?



If you are talking about single player then nope.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Google it bro...you'll like it.



Ok ... got it ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn completed all the spec-ops but only last one is remaining "Flood the Market" its so so hard on regular difficulty tried 20times but still cudn't complete the mission...

if any of u completed that mission pls give tips when I reach on Rooftop


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 free weekend on steam


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

Finally! I have started playing this game 

Epic epic game have to stay. What a starting video. Just blew me apart! Just epic. 
Played only a bit of starting mission as exams are just around the corner.


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally! I have started playing this game
> 
> Epic epic game have to stay. What a starting video. Just blew me apart! Just epic.
> Played only a bit of starting mission as exams are just around the corner.



Welcome to MW3 club..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally! I have started playing this game
> 
> Epic epic game have to stay. What a starting video. Just blew me apart! Just epic.
> Played only a bit of starting mission as exams are just around the corner.



nice  but i am missing all the fun


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally! I have started playing this game
> 
> Epic epic game have to stay. What a starting video. Just blew me apart! Just epic.
> Played only a bit of starting mission as exams are just around the corner.



Its Modern Warfare & u will get lots of adrenaline action in this game


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Its Modern Warfare & u will get lots of adrenaline action in this game



Didn't expect so much from the first cut-scene itself. 
Also it seems the game has many loading screens. There were separate screens for the 2 start off videos. For Soap being carried around and before
Battle in NYC.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

the real game and adrenaline kicks in after first few missions...


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2012)

Completed game,killed makarov but only 50.7 % completed.how to make 100% ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Completed game,killed makarov but only 50.7 % completed.how to make 100% ?



u have to collect all the Intel in Campaign


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

^^not that hard to find.
Just need to go a bit off mission
Exploration Always pays.
Though in a adventurous game like mw3 in which each mission is loaded with setpiece moments its hard to go offtrack.!!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

@ Nanducob : take a look at here 

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 intel locations ... | GamesRadar


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2012)

Finding intels in this game was more challenging than the game itself.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw that a new DLC is getting released this month "Collection 1" I suppose!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u have to collect all the Intel in Campaign



intel.i cud remember getting that thing only once..lol



Sujeet said:


> ^^not that hard to find.
> Just need to go a bit off mission
> Exploration Always pays.
> Though in a adventurous game like mw3 in which each mission is loaded with setpiece moments its hard to go offtrack.!!!



very true



topgear said:


> @ Nanducob : take a look at here
> 
> Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 intel locations ... | GamesRadar



thanks bro......but it ll b a real pain in the a** to start again from the beginning


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

Playing through campaign.
Just captured Volk. What a epic mission  The Eiffel Tower got destroyed 

Now off to Makarov. Some really bad killing by the guards and throwing bodies in Water


----------



## d3p (Mar 13, 2012)

I completed the game in the month of January. I must say the whole pack was awesome [story wise but not gameplay or graphics wise]

*Graphics :* its still the same as MW 1..never changed.

*Gameplay: *Gameplay is still the same, i don't find much difference from MW1 & MW2.

*Story:* No objection about the story, it is good as always till date.

I don't care, what rating it scored...end of the day all it matters is "How many copies it sold ?? "


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

d3p said:
			
		

> Graphics : its still the same as MW 1..never changed.


 I think it has somewhat improved over original game. MW2 was a lot better than MW1. This too has its improvement.



			
				 d3p said:
			
		

> Gameplay: Gameplay is still the same, i don't find much difference from MW1 & MW2.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Graphics :* its still the same as MW 1..never changed.
> 
> I don't care, what rating it scored...end of the day all it matters is "How many copies it sold ?? "


LOL GFX Wise :
MW3>MW2>MW1
And ironic but true:Our beloved BF3 featured Much less destructibility in Single Payer Campaign than MW3 Campaign.Thars a fact.

Using same Engine doesnt mean No improvements.
There are extremely high detailed textures and explosion(Very photo realistic)
Only in Lightning Department If falls bit short in comparison to Other Contemporary Games.

Just By Keeping Same GFX Level Activision/Infinity Ward/Raven Software/Sledgehammer could never had set another milestone of bringing in 1 Bn+$ in sales. 
People...eerr.Gamers arent that Idiot


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

Gameplay wise mw2>mw1>mw1 
still  i love mw1 for the mission-"All Ghillied Up"


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

^^THE one with cpt. price and macmiller???nice 1!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup! The snipers with ghilli suits!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

^^full time stealth+last moment action packed escape.awesome!


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> intel.i cud remember getting that thing only once..lol
> 
> very true
> 
> thanks bro......but it ll b a real pain in the a** to start again from the beginning



no pain no gain 



Charan said:


> I saw that a new DLC is getting released this month "Collection 1" I suppose!



it's MW3 Content Collection 1 DLC and is the It's the biggest DLC pack released for a COD game - Release date is 20th March 



> Next week all Xbox 360 gamers will be able to experience Modern Warfare 3's DLC regardless of whether or not they have a Call of Duty Elite subscription. Activision will be releasing MW3 Content Collection 1 on March 20th.
> 
> Content Collection 1 includes four maps for competitive multiplayer and survival mode: "Liberation," "Piazza," "Overwatch" and "Black Box." It will also introduce two Special Ops missions called "Black Ice' and "Negotiator." It's the biggest DLC pack released for a COD game.
> 
> ...



For Trailer, Screenshots and the Source 
MW3 Content Collection 1 Screenshots, Trailer Preview Biggest DLC Pack Yet


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^gr8 .20th march is closing in


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

yep, Time to re-install MW3 once more


----------



## allrounder799 (Mar 15, 2012)

How everyone this is my first post in this forum

Till now recently I was playing AlterIWnet MW2(Modding community for MW2)
and the bast**ds ar Activision shut it down

So my college clan members are thinking of shifting to MW3

Now AlterIWnet offered dedicated server lisr and most of them were indian servers

Now I know that MW3 has dedicated server list but wanted to know how my are properly located in India and how many servers appear in ideal ping range of 50-100 ms

I also wanted to ask are there any indian players playing the game regularly?
And finally does the matchmaking service make your match to right servers which are in your ping range?

I am asking too much but have to think before spending 2499 on a game


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2012)

allrounder799 said:


> Stuff



I tried the game during its free weekend on steam and the experience was horrible.Not a single game under 200 ping.

Also,whats your alteriw ingame name?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2012)

This game is properly epic 
reached the mission to infiltrate mine.

although I didnt like the starting missions now the story is really getting interesting


----------



## allrounder799 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^Thanks for replying...

Seriously 200ms, are you sure that wasn't due to your internet connection

Or maybe that was because it was free weekend deal

Please other members who own a copy reply, I am get it from friend who cant keep it on hold for long


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

Completed the game a few hours back. Was epic 

Although it could have been a bit longer


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

^^thats the only complain every gamer and cod fanboy makes every year after finishing it in around 6 to 7 hrs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^thats the only complain every gamer and cod fanboy makes every year after finishing it in around 6 to 7 hrs.



Not a fanboy but I felt it should have been longer. last mission should have been combined objective of last 2 mission. that is president & makarov.
Last mission was way too short.

But the overall story was good


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

I usually complete a COD game in one go because of short campaign.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

^^Same here...one --- two sittings in one day...twitch a finger a toe and voila the game is finished!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Same here...one --- two sittings in one day...twitch a finger a toe and voila the game is finished!



Yeah it serves me as gap filler between two long RPGs.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 17, 2012)

What difficulty ?


----------



## parth.khopkar96 (Mar 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Completed the game a few hours back. Was epic
> 
> Although it could have been a bit longer



very true...only if it was a bit longer...


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I usually complete a COD game in one go because of short campaign.



for me it takes 2 days at-least at normal mode


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> What difficulty ?



Usually hard and sometimes very hard.

Although on very hard it takes more than 1 sitting.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

ya...ofcourse at max difficulty in general every games' gameplay length gets extended by around 30% to 45% of original/normal mode length.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Usually hard and sometimes very hard.
> 
> Although on very hard it takes more than 1 sitting.





Sujeet said:


> ya...ofcourse at max difficulty in general every games' gameplay length gets extended by around 30% to 45% of original/normal mode length.



have not played ( read completed ) any CoD series game at max difficulty mode so far - just impossible for me though completed BFBC2 at very hard mode but that was easier than normal mode 

BTW, check this out 

*www.blog4modernwarfare3.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/sniperguns1.png

source


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice guns although I rarely use snipers.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2012)

i use snipers most time..dragunov is worst according to me!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol...who needd snipers when you have m16 underbarrel grenade launchers, rpg and nukes


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ old habit from playing CS


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2012)

COD is like walk talk and shoot. No need to even look for ammo at all.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

at the start of every scene each promary weapon is preloaded with 400+ clips...lol who needs ammo..its not resident evil anyway.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> at the start of every scene each promary weapon is preloaded with 400+ clips...lol who needs ammo..its not resident evil anyway.



You haven't played its multiplayer I guess ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

^^Discussion was about single player.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ Game experience may change during online play 

BTW, here's the BiG news :

[YOUTUBE]LIaVtZetOa4[/YOUTUBE]

Modern Warfare 3 'Content Collection #1' Now Available On Xbox LIVE

PC and PS3 users will have to wait till April for this though.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ *Game experience may change during online play *
> 
> .



ESRB Rating Notice!!!
LOL.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ESRB Rating Notice!!!
> LOL.



And its very true.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

Ofcourse it is.!


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

So has anyone got this for Xbox 360 - a short review would be really nice


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

Why do you need a review of FPS game for console when you can play it on PC.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

well gaming experience on xbox and ps3 differ than pc..
if you have a pc the gameplay will not smooth as xbox and ps3 and you will surely get lags even in high end pcs..


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well gaming experience on xbox and ps3 differ than pc..
> if you have a pc the gameplay will not smooth as xbox and ps3 and you will surely get lags even in high end pcs..



PC >>>> consolololololol


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well gaming experience on xbox and ps3 differ than pc..
> if you have a pc the gameplay will not smooth as xbox and ps3 and you will surely get lags even in high end pcs..



I would disagree. 
Most people, whose PC comfortably meets the game requirements and also recommended requirements wont feel any lag. Many people also feel Lag as there is a lot of bloated software running in background. Yes, those games whose game engine itself isn't very good and have been badly ported from consoles you will feel lag. 

COD:Modern Warafare 3 didn't lag even once in my PC although it took long to load. Played with all settings @ high.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well gaming experience on xbox and ps3 differ than pc..
> if you have a pc the gameplay will not smooth as xbox and ps3 and you will surely get lags even in high end pcs..



No comments on the performance part as that would start a debate. As for gameplay playing any FPS on PC is far more satisfying than on console.

I asked the question to topgear as I know he has a pretty good pc which can handle this game so I am curious what he need the review for.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys dont go wild over console vs. pc topic again.
There is already a sticky in console section for that.
No point in Fighting.
PC>>>>>>Console minus Exclusive titles.
Else 
Consoles=PC=Games!!!!


----------



## sincerelaugh (Mar 22, 2012)

modern warfare would work without graphic card??????


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

sincerelaugh said:


> modern warfare would work without graphic card??????



No. 

Minimum requirements-



> OS: Windows® XP / Windows Vista® / Windows® 7
> 
> Processor: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X38750 processor or better
> 
> ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> No.
> 
> Minimum requirements-



If you can run COD 4 then yes.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

Mw 1 ,2 & 3..all runs fine on intel 2nd cpu based system with integrated intel hd 2000/3000 gfx. at low to mid setting upto 720p.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> If you can run COD 4 then yes.



You can't run COD4 either without nice card.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

@ *all* - don't just start a debate on Console vs. Pc here - MW3 is nicely optimized for pc and console both  so get it / play it on whichever platform you like it on.



gameranand said:


> Why do you need a review of FPS game for console when you can play it on PC.



pc version is going to release on April - but as the version for xbox 360 is released now a review of the Content Collection 1 will give an idea about how good it is


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh OK. Got it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You can't run COD4 either without nice card.



Most of today's onboard graphics will run COD 4


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 23, 2012)

Yupp even my computer wala not having gfx card was playing mw3 on onboard card!!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

^^lol...the way you have written is quite funny.!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

I am talking about acceptable settings and fps not the lowest.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

AMD APUs are able to do that with ease at 720P with acceptable image setting easily 

BTW, have a look at here to see how gfx cards perform in this game :
*www.techspot.com/review/464-modern-warfare-3-performance/


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Yupp even my computer wala not having gfx card was playing mw3 on onboard card!!



Onboard :O


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

he must be running MW3 using an APU and even with APUs the display signal comes out using mobos video output ports - so what he said is technically correct


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

To anyone who has played the singleplayer campaign,is there any mission which happens in London(England) ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> To anyone who has played the singleplayer campaign,is there any mission which happens in London(England) ?



YES.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> To anyone who has played the singleplayer campaign,is there any mission which happens in London(England) ?



Yes. It's a good mission. Although some sad things happen there.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 25, 2012)

Very sad indeed!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes. It's a good mission. Although some sad things happen there.



You shouldn't have told him about the sad part. It spoils the fun and exitement.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Is it that bad.I mean what happens in that mission ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Is it that bad.I mean what happens in that mission ?



Don't ask discover it yourself.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You shouldn't have told him about the sad part. It spoils the fun and exitement.



That aint that big spoiler anyway.
Common with Story Plots of This Kind..some dies some lives protagnist makes through it all...and all that sober stuff...unlike ME3 Ending


----------

